
Cloud Run, a Managed Knative Service, Is GA - linuxcoder
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/serverless/knative-based-cloud-run-services-are-ga
======
coder543
I think it's interesting that this isn't being presented as the direct
successor to Google Cloud Functions.

When would someone pick GCF over Cloud Run at this point?

~~~
lindydonna
Product Manager for Cloud Run for Anthos here.

This is a great question -- thanks for asking.

GCF provides a different experience where you provide just snippets of code
and you don't have to even build a full app. Of course, this has pros and
cons. The pros are that it's easier to get started, and the service manages
things like language runtimes for you. But, the number of languages is usually
limited, and you can't customize the OS packages you're including.

In Cloud Run, you provide an entire container. But, this means you're
responsible for the contents of the container, which means you have to roll
out updates if there there is a security issue for a language.

The two products actually run on the same underlying infrastructure. And, with
the open source JavaScript functions framework, you can have a GCF-like
experience on Cloud Run. [https://cloud.google.com/functions/docs/functions-
framework](https://cloud.google.com/functions/docs/functions-framework)

This was actually the subject of a talk I did last month at ServerlessConf
(containers vs. functions), but unfortunately the video hasn't been posted
yet. (It'll be posted at [https://acloud.guru/series/serverlessconf-
nyc-2019.](https://acloud.guru/series/serverlessconf-nyc-2019.))

------
locnguyen
I hope at some point the fully managed Cloud Run can connect to the VPC and
also support web sockets.

~~~
steren
Hi, I am a PM on Cloud Run. Thanks for the feedback. VPC connectivity is
literally at the top of our roadmap.

For web sockets, this requires substantial infrastructure changes. In the
meantime, we recommend Cloud Run for Anthos, which supports web sockets.

~~~
dsl
> we recommend Cloud Run for Anthos

Cool. Can you please tell us how to setup Anthos? From an availability
perspective, it is "Contact Sales" vaporware.

~~~
lindydonna
Product Manager for Cloud Run for Anthos here.

You can currently use Cloud Run for Anthos with no additional charge beyond
GKE until May 2020. After that, you'd need an Anthos subscription to continue
using the product.

I agree that it's frustrating that you have to contact sales to sign up. We're
working to make this self-serve in the future -- Anthos hasn't been available
for very long, and we plan to make substantial improvements here.

------
adamfeldman
If I understand correctly, I now must subscribe to Anthos ($$$) in order to
run my Cloud Run containers in my own GKE cluster.

Without Anthos, I can only use the fully-managed edition of Cloud Run. Or,
presumably, I can set up self-managed Knative in my non-Anthos GKE cluster...

~~~
lindydonna
Product Manager for Cloud Run for Anthos here.

Yes, your understanding is correct, though I can't comment on the price point.
Note that there's a free trial of Cloud Run for Anthos available until May
2020.

------
thecodeassassin
Hi, Why does it still show up as beta?

~~~
thecodeassassin
*refresh fixed it ?

~~~
lindydonna
The UI changes take a few days to roll out completely. Even though it's just a
label change, we always do slow, safe, rollouts. :)

